# Richter vs. Gardiner



## Pianista (Mar 4, 2013)

Which box set of Bach's major choral works should I get? Richter or Gardiner?


----------



## Pianista (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm talking about these two:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SAAW/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008RWR9/


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you purchasing the discs... or downloads? If you are purchasing downloads I would advise skipping both and going with this:

http://www.amazon.com/Sacred-Masterpieces-Cantatas-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B003647BUE/ref=pd_sim_m_6

It includes everything on the other Gardiner set plus another 10 discs of cantatas and the _Magnificat_. Unfortunately this set is no longer in print. I purchased it some two years ago for less than the smaller Gardiner box set that you are contemplating... but it was a limited edition.

Personally, I am a Bach fanatic... so I have to have both. Richter is a bit more "old school" with some wonderfully powerful choruses. Gardiner I find to be the best overall... with his recordings of the major choral masterworks consistently rated among the best available.


----------



## Pianista (Mar 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't live in an amazon MP3-supported country, so this fantastic bargain is AFAIK not available for me. (Else I'd be downloading it for sure!)


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have both and they are both good. Personally though I prefer Karl Richter. For me Richter is always more powerful. I'm not a a religious man, but Richter is powerful enough in his interpretations to almost make me think about becoming one at times.

That said the recorded sound isn't as modern as Gardiner. He uses slower, more flowing tempos than Gardiner. Gardiner is considered more Historically Informed these days and he does a fine job. I just feel Richter conveys the spiritual side of these works more deeply.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you investigated the Suzuki releases? Their rep is good. I don't take choral music much past Monteverdi, so don't have an informed opinion about this stuff.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I am impressed with the Suzuki cantatas I have heard so far (CD's 1-8 of 50+). Have not heard his passions or mass yet. Your preference of Richter vs Gardiner will depend on your general preference: Richter is a bit more old school almost romantic approach (which I love), Gardiner is more in the HIP approach. Within these differences, they are both sterling interpretations.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

It really deopends on your preference. I had the Richter on LP many years ago when he was considered quite radical. Thee 50s St Matthew is somewhat of a classic. But the tempi are slow compared with HIP today. Gardiner is, of course, HIP. I have his St Matthew which has been greatly praised but to be honest it is sometimes a bit relentless, good though it is. Better IMO is Harnoncourt's latest St Matthew. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

I have heard some Richter, a bit more Gardiner. Gardiner is quite good in Bach. As someone else mentioned, I tend to prefer Suzuki's recordings on the BIS label - I believe he is up to Vol. 52 for the Cantatas. He has an excellent recording of the St. John Passion, a decent (though not earth-shaking) recording of the St. Matthew Passion, very good Easter and Ascension oratorios, wonderful Mass in B Minor, splendid motets, and he has also recorded the Christmas oratorio, although I have not yet heard it.

Normally I would go with HIP here, which would be Gardiner, and I don't think you would go wrong there. Richter, while he is definitely not HIP, was groundbreaking in his time - somewhere in between the overwhelming romanticism of - say - Klemperer with his Bach and Gardiner. Richter is very good, and if you can afford both, I think you would be happy with Richter.

With Bach, it is never bad to have more.


----------

